# How long for ammonia to build up?



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi all,

For a little over a month, I've had 10 feeders and 2 plecos. I started them off in a new tank, new filter media.

It's been a little over a month, and the water parameters are 0 across the board, no trace of Ammonia or NitrItes.

I was just curious as to when I should be seeing any form of a spike.

The water has not been changed, and the gravel has not been vacuumed.

Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That makes no sense to me at all unless you tank is fully cycled and you have a lot of nitrAtes. Try taking a sample to a LFS and have them test it...you may have a totally cycled tank.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

In an uncycled virgin tank, it should take about a week to week and a half for the ammonia to spike.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I agree, I was expecting some form of water parameters. I didn't mention in my original e-mail but the NitrAtes are 0 as well.

Strange.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sounds cycled. did you check the parameters everyday? if you only checked like once a week then you may have just missed the spike.

Joe


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Nitrates 0. Isnt that impossible for a cycled tank? You might want to recheck your water parameters because In a cycled tank nitrates are the end product so there has to be a trace of them


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

That right !!!!........In a cycle tank you should have nitrate present, And ammonia and nitrite 0 ppm.

Do another water check.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Believe it or not, I don't think my tank has started cyclying, even though it's been running for over a month.

The feeders I have in the tank, eat like crazy.. maybe they eat all the food and poop? They are constantly on the bottom grubbing down.

I have a powerhead in the tank (w/out the filter) running all day.

Very strange.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

What kinds of chemicals have you used on your tank? Have you been using any kind of nitrate removing resins or media?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Why do you run without a filter all day. Isn't that's where 90% of your bacteria buildup occurs...


----------

